# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  نیازمند کار غیر حضوری

## SucroseCode

با سلام
نیازمند کار در یکی از زمینه های زیر و یا دیگر زمینه مرتبط با کامپیوتر ""فقط و فقط"" به صورت غیر حضوری (دورکاری) هستم


➕کارشناس فروش و امور مشتریان
➕پشتیبانی و به روز رسانی سایت
➕مدیریت و کنترل پروژه
➕طراح رابط کاربری سایت 
➕جمع آوری و دسته بندی داده


لطفا آیدی یا شماره تلگرام بگذارید تا درباره نمونه کار طراحی وب و دیگر زمینه ها شرایط همکاری به صورت پروژه ای و یا استخدامی صحبت کنیم.


با تشکر

----------

